# newspapers on the day you were born



## deanwood (31 Oct 2006)

Hi all

hoping someone can help me my mom is 70 this year and I want to get a newspaper for her on the day she was born, from what I can see on the net I can get English newspapers but I would like to get an Irish newspaper if its possible. I don't really know where to start....what newspapers were around at that time etc.
all help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bamhan (31 Oct 2006)

Irish Times do this service.


----------



## Guest120 (31 Oct 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## deanwood (31 Oct 2006)

thanks much appreciated.


----------

